# 2012 South Eastern Regional Jonboat Championship



## HAWGHUNNA

It was suggested by Master Bass Jons, that we up the number of teams to be invited to the 2012 SERJ Championship, to 10 teams per state for the 2012 event.

And we also discussed that a lake in Alabama should host the 2012 event. I am going to call the Opelika City Hall on Tuesday, and try to set up an agreement to use
Saugahatchee Lake to host the event (without everyone having to buy a yearly permit). We will see how this goes.

This is the same lake that I suggested for this year's event, on post # 249 of this thread. There is a link to a lake map attached in that post.

Some Master Bass Jons' members suggested that we use a river section of Lake Eufaula. I'm not so sure how safe jonboat anglers would be during an event held there.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

ooops, the link is on post #249 of this thread ....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=518236&page=5


----------



## LIPS

Lets go to Alabama.............And bring the trophy back for a third year.   j/k Bama. Hope to qualify 3 years in a row.


----------



## MASTERBASS02

safe? dont make no sense to me. were up for what ever every year and we show up and fish no matter what changes. we take it how it comes and never have a complaint. but we as a whole here in bama aint in next year unless we make some of the choices. and if we fish our part of the chatt no out of state lic. are needed. but not being safe you got to have better excuse than that.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> Lets go to Alabama.............And bring the trophy back for a third year.   j/k Bama. Hope to qualify 3 years in a row.



I just wish/hope that the Georgia Clubs would stay off of the date for the 2012 Championship, once it is established.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MASTERBASS02 said:


> safe? dont make no sense to me. were up for what ever every year and we show up and fish no matter what changes. we take it how it comes and never have a complaint. but we as a whole here in bama aint in next year unless we make some of the choices. and if we fish our part of the chatt no out of state lic. are needed. but not being safe you got to have better excuse than that.



Call it what you want to Jeff. But having Jonboats and Bass Boats on the same river, could not be considered as safe conditions.

That is not an excuse. I suggested a lake in Alabama for this year, and I will suggest a lake in Alabama for next year. You guys were at Lucas for two straight days, practicing. Did you see any Georgia Teams down there? 

We just like to fish, and have a good time. But I'll bet that the majority of our 200 plus Jonboat teams would agree ..... that putting Jonboats & Bass Boats on the same stretch of river at the same time, would be more dangerous than safe.

I don't want you to feel as though this is an arguement against you or the Alabama Club. We have been over this scenario with the NC Guys before.

You guys choose an electric only lake in Alabama, choose a date, let us know how many teams you want to have qualify, and we will come to Alabama to defend the SERJ Championship Cup in 2012.

And hopefully North Carolina will bring some money to the table, as well!!!!


----------



## MASTERBASS02

were out. thanks for the experience. we fish those waters every weekend with never a problem.we aint fishing at dark. 2 days of fishing versus yalls guys years at the place, im starting to see nc problems now.  bibb pond has no gas boats yall bring who you want. no qualify any day any time and well fish and post double the pot yall post. theres the lake you make the date bring who ya want  and lets do it. lets see now if you back your words.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Easy now, you will have 200 teams wanting to get in on that action, after a post like that!!!!

How big is this pond?

We will bring the Cup, and just as much moolah as y'all do in 2012 (Probably April). You tell us how many boats can fish that pond, and we will ride over that way.

P.S ..... Link us to a map, we may want to practice this pond once or twice before we put up the loot. 

I never intended to make anyone angry. Maybe it is me, all of my haters may be right after all. Sorry guys.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

MASTERBASS02 said:


> were out. thanks for the experience. we fish those waters every weekend with never a problem.we aint fishing at dark. 2 days of fishing versus yalls guys years at the place, im starting to see nc problems now.  bibb pond has no gas boats yall bring who you want. no qualify any day any time and well fish and post double the pot yall post. theres the lake you make the date bring who ya want  and lets do it. lets see now if you back your words.



Get with me Masterbass and we will work something out that is fair for both of our states. The only sticking point we have is how the payout works. Its pretty simple, if your state wins, you get all the money to divide how your team see's fit. 
Sounds like we both are in agreement of a neutral location.
We share all our lakes with bass boats up here so that is not a safety problem here either. We will fish either.

Maybe there are a couple of Georgia clubs that might want to join in with us too.


----------



## wwright713

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Easy now, you will have 200 teams wanting to get in on that action, after a post like that!!!!
> 
> How big is this pond?
> 
> We will bring the Cup, and just as much moolah as y'all do in 2012 (Probably April). You tell us how many boats can fish that pond, and we will ride over that way.
> 
> P.S ..... Link us to a map, we may want to practice this pond once or twice before we put up the loot.
> 
> I never intended to make anyone angry. Maybe it is me, all of my haters may be right after all. Sorry guys.


HAWGHUNNA I haven't had the opportunity yet to fish the SERJ but from what I have seen and heard from all neutral sides, you have done all you can to make the situation fair for both NC and Bama. I know us GA boys AINT SKEERED to fish in any state. We just want everyone to get along and for Jonboat fishing not to loose its one of a kind comradery and become a big boat TX ruckus. I agree that if Bama and NC want to come up with a location to defend the cup, let them and let them do the leg work that it has taken you years to perfect to make it a TX worth attending.


----------



## Shane B.

MASTERBASS02 said:


> were out. thanks for the experience. we fish those waters every weekend with never a problem.we aint fishing at dark. 2 days of fishing versus yalls guys years at the place, im starting to see nc problems now.  bibb pond has no gas boats yall bring who you want. no qualify any day any time and well fish and post double the pot yall post. theres the lake you make the date bring who ya want  and lets do it. lets see now if you back your words.


You caught me, let me see when we can come! I will fish against KVD in his backyard for 2 to 1 on the money!


----------



## Shane B.

MASTERBASS02 said:


> were out. thanks for the experience. we fish those waters every weekend with never a problem.we aint fishing at dark. 2 days of fishing versus yalls guys years at the place, im starting to see nc problems now.  bibb pond has no gas boats yall bring who you want. no qualify any day any time and well fish and post double the pot yall post. theres the lake you make the date bring who ya want  and lets do it. lets see now if you back your words.


Is that the name of this lake(bibb pond) or is that just what the locals call it?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Get with me Masterbass and we will work something out that is fair for both of our states. The only sticking point we have is how the payout works. Its pretty simple, if your state wins, you get all the money to divide how your team see's fit.
> Sounds like we both are in agreement of a neutral location.
> We share all our lakes with bass boats up here so that is not a safety problem here either. We will fish either.



It can't be that important, to try and figure out which State has the SECOND best team of Jonboat Angler ....... now, could it?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

wwright713 said:


> HAWGHUNNA I haven't had the opportunity yet to fish the SERJ but from what I have seen and heard from all neutral sides, you have done all you can to make the situation fair for both NC and Bama. I know us GA boys AINT SKEERED to fish in any state. We just want everyone to get along and for Jonboat fishing not to loose its one of a kind comradery and become a big boat TX ruckus. I agree that if Bama and NC want to come up with a location to defend the cup, let them and let them do the leg work that it has taken you years to perfect to make it a TX worth attending.



Thanks to you, and all the neutral sides that you have spoken of. It's really not that difficult to read the treadfs and posts from the past 2 years to determine that fair game has been issued to the opposition, time and time again..


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

HAWGHUNNA said:


> I am going to call the Opelika City Hall on Tuesday, and try to set up an agreement to use
> Saugahatchee Lake to host the event (without everyone having to buy a yearly permit). We will see how this goes.



I called the Opelika City Hall, and discussed that we may be interested in using Saugahatchee Lake for the 2012 SERJ Championship. I'm asking for a one day fee for 20 boats, and the head honcho is supposed to call me about the matter on Wednesday.


----------



## LIPS

I will fish either way.  

I am even up for NC, AL, AND GA to just pick 6 teams and go to Lake Robinson SC and see who is the best State team.  Lets do it in May.  $600 per team . Team winner split it however.  Anybody in?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> I will fish either way.
> 
> I am even up for NC, AL, AND GA to just pick 6 teams and go to Lake Robinson SC and see who is the best State team.  Lets do it in May.  $600 per team . Team winner split it however.  Anybody in?



May 2012?


----------



## MASTERBASS02

yall didnt even have the 600 for the team this year. now you want us to drive even futher and not even sure if your 6 will show? we let yall go down to no.11 to get the 6. our guys will answer the bell and have the 6 that make it show.yall may be better @ lucas  but i think we know which state has the heart to grow jon boat fishing. were just gonna go a different route this year with the regional. for one the regional needs to be way more money. we fish for 2100.00 in cash just at our state . should be more than that for regional. i do like the idea of bring who you want for a true best of best thats what my ideas are of now. 1 big series of southeast regionals for any one with the entry fees and money on top. the hard thing to do is have a fair place to fish thats why i thought we come to yall for 2 years we earn enough respect to host at one of our schduled lakes like yall did. even is even but that doesnt seem to be what it is.


----------



## Jason Taylor

hmmm....  this could get good...We've got our $$$ ready


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Team Georgia didn't have their full entry fee for the SERJ????. 
Oh thats a good one.............. 
WAIT, WAIT, it gets better...........   This time they will have all their money and kick some major bootie . Oh my aching sides!!!!!!!!!! 

Looks to me that ole HH should pack up the chamber pot and send it to Team Alabama along with what entry fee's they managed to scrape up. Clear cut case of disqualification.

I wish I could have heard the conversation the morning of the 3rd, er, I mean 2nd.

HH with hat in hand," Uh........see........uh........ well we uh.........seem to be a little uh..... tiny bit short with our uh.........see we uh.......our 11th seed, uh........... not all our people, uh......... like a $100 short, uh........"

 Oh my God thats too funny

You guys really aint going to make Alabama drive 200 more miles to defend what is rightfully theirs, are you?
I got to get some fresh air!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason Taylor

Oooops we werent  invited to the party....Oh well maybe the format will change and we can play


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> May 2012?


No this year. 



MASTERBASS02 said:


> yall didnt even have the 600 for the team this year. now you want us to drive even futher and not even sure if your 6 will show? we let yall go down to no.11 to get the 6. our guys will answer the bell and have the 6 that make it show.yall may be better @ lucas  but i think we know which state has the heart to grow jon boat fishing. were just gonna go a different route this year with the regional. for one the regional needs to be way more money. we fish for 2100.00 in cash just at our state . should be more than that for regional. i do like the idea of bring who you want for a true best of best thats what my ideas are of now. 1 big series of southeast regionals for any one with the entry fees and money on top. the hard thing to do is have a fair place to fish thats why i thought we come to yall for 2 years we earn enough respect to host at one of our schduled lakes like yall did. even is even but that doesnt seem to be what it is.


This is really what I am suggesting.  But, I know nc wants a team format.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

We will have to do it either after October or next year. All our weekends are booked except for Mothers Day, nobody's dumb enough to make Mama mad, and the 4th of July weekend.

If you get a date for next year we will put it on all the clubs schedule so no tourneys will be on that week. It didn't work out good this year but we used the day to have an Open tourney for all our clubs.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MASTERBASS02 said:


> yall didnt even have the 600 for the team this year. now you want us to drive even futher and not even sure if your 6 will show? we let yall go down to no.11 to get the 6. our guys will answer the bell and have the 6 that make it show.yall may be better @ lucas  but i think we know which state has the heart to grow jon boat fishing. were just gonna go a different route this year with the regional. for one the regional needs to be way more money. we fish for 2100.00 in cash just at our state . should be more than that for regional. i do like the idea of bring who you want for a true best of best thats what my ideas are of now. 1 big series of southeast regionals for any one with the entry fees and money on top. the hard thing to do is have a fair place to fish thats why i thought we come to yall for 2 years we earn enough respect to host at one of our schduled lakes like yall did. even is even but that doesnt seem to be what it is.



If I would have known before hand, that we had a team that could not make it, I would have brought the extra $100.00 myself. But, I did not have it available and was not asking our teams to come up with more entry fees at the last minute.

Why would you keep reminding everyone that Georgia's number 3,7,9,10, & 11 ranked teams from our state Championship, defeated Alabama's top 6 teams at a Regional event in which Team Alabama practiced for 2 days straight? 

Jeff, you and your club, sir ..... chose Lake Lucas to host the Regional each year. 

Like I said before ..... choose an electric lake on your schedule, tell us how many teams that you want us to bring there, and post a date for 2012. And we will bring our cup to Alabama, and show you guys AGAIN that we have the best group of Jonboat Anglers in this country.




NCRIVERRAT said:


> Team Georgia didn't have their full entry fee for the SERJ????.
> Oh thats a good one..............
> WAIT, WAIT, it gets better...........   This time they will have all their money and kick some major bootie . Oh my aching sides!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Looks to me that ole HH should pack up the chamber pot and send it to Team Alabama along with what entry fee's they managed to scrape up. Clear cut case of disqualification.
> 
> I wish I could have heard the conversation the morning of the 3rd, er, I mean 2nd.
> 
> HH with hat in hand," Uh........see........uh........ well we uh.........seem to be a little uh..... tiny bit short with our uh.........see we uh.......our 11th seed, uh........... not all our people, uh......... like a $100 short, uh........"
> 
> Oh my God thats too funny
> 
> You guys really aint going to make Alabama drive 200 more miles to defend what is rightfully theirs, are you?
> I got to get some fresh air!!!!!!!!!!!



You should be looking for fresh air, You are like a lot of people around here. YOU ARE FULL OF HOT AIR. Anyone can do a better job of organizing and directing a State Championship and/or Regional event than HH, the only problem is ...... nobody ever has!!!



Jason Taylor said:


> Oooops we werent  invited to the party....Oh well maybe the format will change and we can play



You were told 2 years ago, what to do to receive an invitation. You chose not to. 

If the Georgia guys want to change the format, or Alabama & North Carolina want to get together and put together an event without my being in the way ..... then maybe your club could get involved. But, as long as I have anything to do with it ..... Team Georgia, and everyone else involved  will qualify through their  State Championship(s).


----------



## MASTERBASS02

told you before we dont have an electric lake on the schdule.  but oliver, goatrock,bibb pond,lake point,hatchachubee, any will do and can hold all the boats you wanna put in it. only thing is excuses keep being made. dont think we made 1 excuse or made any 1 decission a problem. 3 of our boats did do some prefishing and only one day not 2 , and we found fish friday nice ones but werent there sat. so what do ya do. its just fishing. nobody had a prob with yall whoopin us. we can take a whoopin with the best of em. the only prob is the your way or no way.  we had or say as team bama it will be here next year at one of our schduled lakes or want be one with us involed.not an ultimatum just or way this time. like youve said over and over cant nobody whoop yall so why do you even care were its at? lucas you made sound like it was fair game then come to find out Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- one of georgia trails is on it every weekend. but our 1 day of prefishing is equal to that. thats why i said lucas every year you said yall never fished it.and i belived ya shame on me,just wont be that frugile next time.i dont even know if i could be proud of a whool over the eyes move like that but im proud that bama is a team of there words and came with our 6 like we said and tried as hard as we did at your backyard.just plain and simple pull your boys up and come on down.i promise you 1 thing we will host yall better than yall did for us.is what it is aint it one state hosting another?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MASTERBASS02 said:


> told you before we dont have an electric lake on the schdule.  but oliver, goatrock,bibb pond,lake point,hatchachubee, any will do and can hold all the boats you wanna put in it. only thing is excuses keep being made. dont think we made 1 excuse or made any 1 decission a problem. 3 of our boats did do some prefishing and only one day not 2 , and we found fish friday nice ones but werent there sat. so what do ya do. its just fishing. nobody had a prob with yall whoopin us. we can take a whoopin with the best of em. the only prob is the your way or no way.  we had or say as team bama it will be here next year at one of our schduled lakes or want be one with us involed.not an ultimatum just or way this time. like youve said over and over cant nobody whoop yall so why do you even care were its at? lucas you made sound like it was fair game then come to find out Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- one of georgia trails is on it every weekend. but our 1 day of prefishing is equal to that. thats why i said lucas every year you said yall never fished it.and i belived ya shame on me,just wont be that frugile next time.i dont even know if i could be proud of a whool over the eyes move like that but im proud that bama is a team of there words and came with our 6 like we said and tried as hard as we did at your backyard.just plain and simple pull your boys up and come on down.i promise you 1 thing we will host yall better than yall did for us.is what it is aint it one state hosting another?



This is how I truly feel about the South Eastern Regional Jonboat (SERJ) Championship that YOU & I started 2 years ago Jeff.

(1) - I appreciate everything that Bama & JBFC have done to make this event exist!!

(2) - South Carolina was chosen to host the first event. North Carolina (initially)rejected the invitation. I searched for a lake with equal travel distance for Bama & Ga. 
Lucas was agreed on, after I told you that some of our top 6 in 2009 had fished the lake a few times, and some of those team had never fished the lake. Both statements that I made were true. 

(3) - In 2011, South Carolina was chosen again, again N.C declined their invitation. I searched for and found 2 lakes in Alabama. You declined those lakes, and chose to compete on Lucas again while knowing every club in Georgia had events scheduled there.

(4) My response to being called a not so good host : I spend time rounding up prizes to be handed out at each year's event. In 2010, you guys brought the Cup (which I have acknowledged my thanks for), while in 2011 you guys brought yourself. 

(5) Choose a lake from your schedule, post a link to a map of that lake, you set up the rules and guidelines ..... and we will bring our top 10 boats from the J-BAIT. If you do not want to allow alternate teams for either state, then say so from the start. If we only have 1 team from our top 10 show up, then so be it. I can not make the teams who qualify fish for Team Georgia.  

(5) I would like to see the Regional Championship continue to be held each year, but I still feel as though for the event to be considered a Regional Championship, that teams must qualify to compete.

(6) I would be honored to see how well you guys could host the 2012 SERJ Championship. At least, from my mistakes over the last 2 years ..... you should have a good idea, what not to do!!!

P.S .... Y'all better be ready do better than the past few year's results show on your web site...... if you choose Bibb Pond


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

WE WILL SHINE UP THE CUP, JUST LET US KNOW WHERE TO BRING IT TO AND WHEN 

After we play in y'all'z backyard next year ...... let's say that the winning state chooses the following year's location, and hosts the Championship.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MB2 Said that he would post a lake and date, by the end of this week   .... Does this excite anyone else?

It does me  .... for once, I will be the guy that just gets to show up, fish, and go home. That being of coarse, if Jr. and I make the J-BAIT and beat 38 other teams there


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

HAWGHUNNA said:


> MB2 Said that he would post a lake and date, by the end of this week   .... Does this excite anyone else?
> 
> No.
> 
> Still waiting for someone who wants something other than a Georgia versus Alabama peeing match.
> However it is still quite interesting and humorous reading.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> No.
> 
> Still waiting for someone who wants something other than a Georgia versus Alabama peeing match.
> However it is still quite interesting and humorous reading.



That's funny, because we have been waiting 2 years for N.C to put up or shut up ,,,,, but, y'all have done neither 

Drink a bunch of coffee on your 10 hour ride to Alabama next year, and y'all may have a shot in this peeing match .....


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

We are not stupid up here. Why would we waste our time to come fish something that is not fair to our team? 
Our transplanted dummy from Georgia done tried that a couple of years ago and you seen what that got him. He is pretty much barred from any jon boat competition partly because of such an idiotic move.

Sure its fine to bow up and act like you can beat the world, but when the rules, location, and a director that can make and change rules faster than he can change his drawers are against you, then it takes a fool to ask your buddies to travel that far and invest their hard earned money for something that is not fair. 

It appears Alabama has figured this out now.

When we are presented something that is fair and simple then you can count on us being there. We will wait however long it takes for you guys to fight it out but some day you will want some competition and maybe then you will give up this lame format and just go with something simple that everybody will enjoy fishing.


----------



## Shane B.

*Simple!*

What is so complicated about it, Or is it just a way to rant about something that you are to scared to be a part of! It doesn't matter what lake it is! We plan on it being our lake when its all said and done! Real competition are you kiddin me nobody can even get you to compete!


NCRIVERRAT said:


> We are not stupid up here. Why would we waste our time to come fish something that is not fair to our team?
> Our transplanted dummy from Georgia done tried that a couple of years ago and you seen what that got him. He is pretty much barred from any jon boat competition partly because of such an idiotic move.
> 
> Sure its fine to bow up and act like you can beat the world, but when the rules, location, and a director that can make and change rules faster than he can change his drawers are against you, then it takes a fool to ask your buddies to travel that far and invest their hard earned money for something that is not fair.
> 
> It appears Alabama has figured this out now.
> 
> When we are presented something that is fair and simple then you can count on us being there. We will wait however long it takes for you guys to fight it out but some day you will want some competition and maybe then you will give up this lame format and just go with something simple that everybody will enjoy fishing.


----------



## Jason Taylor

But, as long as I have anything to do with it ......[/QUOTE]

I think this comment kinda sums it all up.Every one here knows your accolades here...being as the've been covered soooooo many times.....DRUM ROLL PLEASE.......now introducing ....THE SUWAME OF THE SMALL WATER....THE WATERSHED HERO A.K.A JON BOAT GIGALO.....HAWG HUNNA...HUNNA...HUNNA


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> We are not stupid up here. Why would we waste our time to come fish something that is not fair to our team?
> Our transplanted dummy from Georgia done tried that a couple of years ago and you seen what that got him. He is pretty much barred from any jon boat competition partly because of such an idiotic move.
> 
> Sure its fine to bow up and act like you can beat the world, but when the rules, location, and a director that can make and change rules faster than he can change his drawers are against you, then it takes a fool to ask your buddies to travel that far and invest their hard earned money for something that is not fair.
> 
> It appears Alabama has figured this out now.
> 
> When we are presented something that is fair and simple then you can count on us being there. We will wait however long it takes for you guys to fight it out but some day you will want some competition and maybe then you will give up this lame format and just go with something simple that everybody will enjoy fishing.



I've heard this song before 



Jason Taylor said:


> I think this comment kinda sums it all up.Every one here knows your accolades here...being as the've been covered soooooo many times.....DRUM ROLL PLEASE.......now introducing ....THE SUWAME OF THE SMALL WATER....THE WATERSHED HERO A.K.A JON BOAT GIGALO.....HAWG HUNNA...HUNNA...HUNNA



At least you got HERO Right ...... But, I am actually The SWAMI of Small Waters, & The Jon Boat GIGOLO.

P.S ..... You did forget Constant Threat, however. Thanks for all of the cool nick names. It's now pretty much a toss up, but I think that you have really became  my #1 fan ...... sorry Jared, & @#$%%&.


----------



## Shane B.

*Really*

HH, how far is it to NORTH SCARED  OLINA  anyway??????? Come fish , dont come fish, please quit  about something you refuse to be a part of


----------



## Shane B.

*your fans*

Man you got  heaps of fans, good thing we friends or I would be jealous! Your fans should get togetherand organize their bashing!





HAWGHUNNA said:


> I've heard this song before
> 
> 
> 
> At least you got HERO Right ...... But, I am actually The SWAMI of Small Waters, & The Jon Boat GIGOLO.
> 
> P.S ..... You did forget Constant Threat, however. Thanks for all of the cool nick names. It's now pretty much a toss up, but I think that you have really became are my #1 fan ...... sorry Jared, & @#$%%&.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Shane B. said:


> HH, how far is it to NORTH SCARED  OLINA  anyway??????? Come fish , dont come fish, please quit  about something you refuse to be a part of



We have offered to meet them 1/2 way on 2 different occasions!

They are out of excuses, as far as I'm concerned. Just let them sit around and wait for Bama and Ga. to do lame battles ...... they will decide to take up golf soon enough.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

I have a feeling NC will will be a part of the 2012 Championship


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> I have a feeling NC will will be a part of the 2012 Championship



Could you be referring to the new club championship thread? If so, it sounds like y"all can fish in that one in 2011.


----------



## Shane B.

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Could you be referring to the new club championship thread? If so, it sounds like y"all can fish in that one in 2011.


Yep  you probably wont have to qualify, and if there are 40 boats then first will be$ 3.50


----------



## RAH

One thing is for sure, they will have to find someone to come up with sponsorships and prizes seeing as HH is the only one who's ever done it.


----------



## Shane B.

So whats up Rat, you gonna try and get in easy or do you want to fish against the big sticks in GA! Personally if I fish against NC then I want the very best you got to offer!


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

I aint got no dog in this fight. 

I do hope it is the best yall got to offer, but these boy's up here made it plain and simple. I will not have one boat to show unless it is at a neutral location and the winning state gets the pot.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> I aint got no dog in this fight.
> 
> I do hope it is the best yall got to offer, but these boy's up here made it plain and simple. I will not have one boat to show unless it is at a neutral location and the winning state gets the pot.



Bama will lay down the format for the 2012 SERJ Championship, by this weekend. Team Georgia will be there ..... regardless. 

Lil' Water Bassin' may be the only club left in the J-BAIT. If so, we will defend the SERJ Cup in 2012. Oh, that's what happened in 2011. With the help from our pal Lips, of coarse.


----------



## DAWGFISH66

"but when the rules, location, and a director that can make and change rules faster than he can change his drawers are against you, then it takes a fool to ask your buddies to travel that far and invest their hard earned money for something that is not fair. "

Preach on brother...preach on.


----------



## Reminex

DAWGFISH66 said:


> "but when the rules, location, and a director that can make and change rules faster than he can change his drawers are against you, then it takes a fool to ask your buddies to travel that far and invest their hard earned money for something that is not fair. "
> 
> Preach on brother...preach on.



ok, I'll pretend like this made sense...hopefully someone  understands it.  And I think you called someone from Alabama a "fool".  I dont believe I'd have done that.
Fair--Fishing isnt fair--ask Arron Martens.  I travel 2 hours to stone mountain all the time to get out run by 15hp motors to the one spot that always wins, thats not fair either but I show up none the less.  Cause every other year i'll get lucky and smack one clear out of the park.
No matter what happens as long as GA keeps winning...and they will, there will be something to complain about.  I hope I qualify!!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Reminex said:


> No matter what happens as long as GA keeps winning...and they will, there will be something to complain about.  I hope I qualify!!!



I hope that you can help represent also Chris. You are one of a few that actually appreciate one's efforts.

I handed over the director reins for 2012. So y'all take it easy on ole Masterbass02 ..... he may not be used to all the fan fair


----------



## LIPS

DAWGFISH66 said:


> "but when the rules, location, and a director that can make and change rules faster than he can change his drawers are against you, then it takes a fool to ask your buddies to travel that far and invest their hard earned money for something that is not fair. "
> 
> Preach on brother...preach on.



HOLY COW!,  First your a football player, wrestling star, monster truck owner, and now johnboat angler.  What will Goldberg do next?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> HOLY COW!,  First your a football player, wrestling star, monster truck owner, and now johnboat angler.  What will Goldberg do next?



My ribs are hurting 

Thanks LIPS, I needed that laugh my friend.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Reminex said:


> ok, I'll pretend like this made sense...hopefully someone  understands it.  And I think you called someone from Alabama a "fool".  I dont believe I'd have done that.



I was not at the time thinking I was calling someone from Alabama a fool, I was refering to ME being a fool if I let this happen to the members from North Carolina.  

But, after reading over the last few posts I do believe it was foolish for anybody from Alabama to think they were getting a fair shake in the '10 and '11 SERJ.

So even after you tried to put words in my mouth I will agree with you. Anybody that thought they would get something "fair" out of the SERJ is a FOOL.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> But, after reading over the last few posts I do believe it was foolish for anybody from Alabama to think they were getting a fair shake in the '10 and '11 SERJ.
> 
> So even after you tried to put words in my mouth I will agree with you. Anybody that thought they would get something "fair" out of the SERJ is a FOOL.



Are you referring to post #44 rat?

It was not LWB's choice, no one else could make the tourney ..... so we ended up trickling down to the #11 seed from the J-BAIT. It was not a conspiracy!!


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

No, I was refering to the fact that it was being held at a lake frequented by several Ga. clubs. 

You a fool if you think you are going in someone's backyard and beat them.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> No, I was refering to the fact that it was being held at a lake frequented by several Ga. clubs.
> 
> You a fool if you think you are going in someone's backyard and beat them.



I'm a fool, no doubt. 

But, you mark your post number on this thread. We goin' to Bama's house, and comin' back with the cup in 2012. I'll remind you of this statement next year, if you're not there as the camera man or something. I might even come get ya, and take ya back home after the tourney.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Hey, I have no doubt you boys will bring the cup back. There are exceptions to every rule. 

If you were comming up here you would be sent home empty handed. If we met in a neutural location it would be a fair fight. 

North Carolina is the only competition you boys have in the jon boat fishing world. Some day the two giants will meet head on


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Hey, I have no doubt you boys will bring the cup back. There are exceptions to every rule.
> 
> If you were comming up here you would be sent home empty handed. If we met in a neutural location it would be a fair fight.
> 
> North Carolina is the only competition you boys have in the jon boat fishing world. Some day the two giants will meet head on



Yeah, if y'all quit whining like a bunch of girl dawgz.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

2 simple rules buddy, 2 simple rules.......................


----------



## Reminex

NCRIVERRAT said:


> I was not at the time thinking I was calling someone from Alabama a fool, I was refering to ME being a fool if I let this happen to the members from North Carolina.
> 
> But, after reading over the last few posts I do believe it was foolish for anybody from Alabama to think they were getting a fair shake in the '10 and '11 SERJ.
> 
> So even after you tried to put words in my mouth I will agree with you. Anybody that thought they would get something "fair" out of the SERJ is a FOOL.



Oh sorry ncriverrat, i really didnt realize goldberg was qouting you, now it makes sense to me that what he was saying didnt make sense, it came from you.  I would not have said anything if I would have known, I learned a long time ago not to respond to anything you said and now i've broken my #1 forum rule twice
That being said I sure would like to see yall at this years serj, I hope yall can work it out and come.  But im sure you wont let this happen to your poor little members who cant make a decision for themselves.  Im glad you look out for them.


----------



## Reminex

NCRIVERRAT said:


> 2 simple rules buddy, 2 simple rules.......................



I've heard that before, im sure if those were met there would be 2 more simple littles rules.   Terry everybody wants it fair,so make it fair... Team Ga and bama can only fish from the parking lot of nc prefered lake, and GA and bama has to weigh in only bream, that might even it up.
Dang it, broke my rule 3 times.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Too funny there Remix, too funny.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

They are not MY members. They are members of several clubs and it was them that told me they were not fishing unless it was fair. 

I just happen to be the only one in the valley that has a computer and a phone line to comunicate with. The pigeons we usually pass messages with had to be eaten.


----------



## DOBCAngler

Just to throw it out there.  Pick a lake in southern Tenn.  1 month off limits and 2 days prior for practice.  It would take some research to find a good lake but wouldn't it be worth it?  Everyone can find a reason not to fish in another states lake.  Just take it away and make it new for everyone.  Not sure why I am putting my 2 cents in but I don't see how you can have a more fair tournament.  Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- I say you go to Florida and have it.  I would be more then willing to travel for a jon boat tournament for that opportunity.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

That would be perfect!!!! Southern Tenn. might not be in the middle but it would be about the same drive for everybody.

DOBCAngler for SERJ director


----------



## Reminex

NCRIVERRAT said:


> I was refering to ME being a fool if I let this happen to the members from North Carolina.



I'm just sayin, these are not my words  And I see you did a little edit to make it sound better...bravo

For the one millionth time South Carolina was a neutral site, and NC backed out b/c of a decision that was made by the director.  And NC wanted to change a rule that had been in effect for several years...I would have liked to change some rules with the first serj also, but I didnt back out.   Even if NC could agree to a lake in tenn.  they would just back out again and Lucas will host the 2012 event. Will the madness ever end?  I'm glad Bama has control this year, hopefully they will work something out.


----------



## JarheadDad

Launch out of Gadsden City Docks and fish the upper river area of Neely Henry for the SERJ. If Terry Lee ain't skeered of them big boats of course!  

If you NC boys wanna' hook up and just fish against some GA Boyz we can all meet up at the upper end of Keowee. Just for grins & giggles. I think I could possibly get my senile tired old keester out to fish for fun and bring a few boats even though, like me, they don't fish the trails. But being aged I get a 5# spot on the weight to begin with though. With slow reflexes and total lack of knowledge when it comes to fishing it would only be fair!  

I'll have to research your lakes up there in NC too. Maybe we can venture into your backyard for a winner take all challenge just for kicks. Even though I spent my jr high, high school, and college years in NC it shouldn't be too much of a drawback. You can forget what you think about that empty handed thing you've got in your mind. I used to fish competitively against these guys down here and I'll put my money on them anywhere. On any body of water. Even tidal waters.  

Seriously though, it would be fun to head out of state for a weekend of fishing on some different water. I've even taken the jonboat to Guntersville and had a blast. You need a partner Rem? Once you lift me into a boat I can still make a cast every now and then. You may have to set the hook for me though!


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Reminex said:


> I'm just sayin, these are not my words  And I see you did a little edit to make it sound better...bravo
> 
> For the one millionth time South Carolina was a neutral site, and NC backed out b/c of a decision that was made by the director.




For the Millionth time, NC did not back out because of the director. NC could not get 6 boats that wanted to fish the thing under the format that was presented.

I was willing to go but at the time the rule was the top 6 plus the alternate team number 7 was all you had to choose from. Little did I know the rule would then be changed later because Ga couldn't fill their team out either.
 I might could have came up with 6 boats if that stupid rule had not been in effect to start with?????

There needs to be as few rules as possible for this thing. There is no need to have it so complicated.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

JarheadDad said:


> Launch out of Gadsden City Docks and fish the upper river area of Neely Henry for the SERJ. If Terry Lee ain't skeered of them big boats of course!
> 
> If you NC boys wanna' hook up and just fish against some GA Boyz we can all meet up at the upper end of Keowee. Just for grins & giggles. I think I could possibly get my senile tired old keester out to fish for fun and bring a few boats even though, like me, they don't fish the trails. But being aged I get a 5# spot on the weight to begin with though. With slow reflexes and total lack of knowledge when it comes to fishing it would only be fair!
> 
> I'll have to research your lakes up there in NC too. Maybe we can venture into your backyard for a winner take all challenge just for kicks. Even though I spent my jr high, high school, and college years in NC it shouldn't be too much of a drawback. You can forget what you think about that empty handed thing you've got in your mind. I used to fish competitively against these guys down here and I'll put my money on them anywhere. On any body of water. Even tidal waters.
> 
> Seriously though, it would be fun to head out of state for a weekend of fishing on some different water. I've even taken the jonboat to Guntersville and had a blast. You need a partner Rem? Once you lift me into a boat I can still make a cast every now and then. You may have to set the hook for me though!



Thats fine with me too. I would like to do that jarheadad. I have never been to Keowee but it would be fun to do one weekend. 
Never been to Neely Henry (aint even sure where its at) but I would like to fish some of those big name lakes too.

I'm not exactly sure what the fear is on sharing water with bass boats. All the waters up here allow bass boats to fish. Thats just part of it.


----------



## JarheadDad

It would be fun just to fish different water NC. I grew up on Wylie and Norman and wouldn't mind gettin' back over there as well. There's a bunch of us that don't fish the trails any longer but would be up for some fun.

Neely is the next lake north of Logan Martin on the Coosa River system over by Birmingham. Nice river fishing on the north end but the lake itself is big water. Same for Keowee. Keowee is over by Clemson and a clear deep water lake. Fantastic spotted bass fishery.

Georgia is different in the fact that we are developing tons of small drinking water reservoirs due to the federal death hold on Lake Lanier. When the drought hit and we couldn't get water due to the mussels and snail darters needing water downstream in AL and FL the counties stepped in and began building their own impoundments to supply water to their citizens. Fortunately for us these lakes have a big fish population. You'd be hard pressed to find a state with as many small impoundments are we've got. Which is why it's such a problem to find a place outside of GA that can match the small lakes we have. There are two more lakes being built as we speak and one is supposed to be 1600 acres I believe. Unless things have changed I don't believe y'all have the water problems we do. It is almost impossible to match our small lakes though. In both number and quality of the fishery. 

I don't get the big boat thing either. We're just simply used to have no/small gas motor lakes I reckon. I've fished my jonboat on all kinds of big water including Lake Lanier. I have no problem with it. It just depends on where you launch on the big water as far as fishing jonboats. Obviously you aren't going to boogie 20 miles down range but you can cover some water even with trolling motors if you have a ramp in a good area.

I'll kick it around with some podnas and see if anyone would be interested in fishing some new water. No guarantee with the economy and job sitreps but we'll see.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

We got a lot of old geezers that fish with us up here. Our oldest is about 75 or so, called Pop. Pop cant go like he used to either and most people are glad of it. But about twice a year he gets on 'em and he will flat wear your butt out.
We like the old guys. They have forgot more about fishing than all the young boys put together. It's fun to hear stories about the good ole days of tournament fishing. We hear the same stories over and over again, I guess because they so old they forget they already told the story a thousand times.
Not once are they interupted or cut short though. I guess out of respect and for the fact that they are recounting a happier time in life, we sit and listen.
I get calls all the time from some of the old guys while I'm out fishing, asking how I am doing, what you got, and lots of times I get advice from 30 years ago about fishing spots they fished. Most of the time the dock has long ago rotted away, tree's and bushes long gone, but they feel their helping.

We've been going to way too many funerals lately. I miss a lot of fishermen that fished with us over the years. Those are times we never get back.

It's not always about winning or beating another state or another club. Its about fishing and getting to meet other folks that have the same passion. It would be fun to get together and fish somewhere. Bring all the old guys too. That way all the blowhard loudmouths will have to compete with the geezers to get a word in.


----------



## JarheadDad

Oh don't worry, I'm not really that old. And the guys (like my oldest son) certainly aren't! Heh! I was just busting Rem's chops. But I do have stories from the tourney trails in the 60s and 70s! ruh-roh!

I may get back into fishing competitively somewhere down the road. It's just gotten too crowded for me and I don't have the latest gadgets and electric outboards and stuff. When we first started the jonboat trails it was all about camaraderie and having a good time. People respected each other's holes and there wasn't a bunch of money involved. Now you spend all day getting cut off, jumped, and pushed for the sake of ego or a buck. It's not only tourney fishing though, it's that way just fishing during the week. Anywhere. I have people see me catch a fish and the next thing you know they are on top of me to the point where I start casting baits off the side of their boats. Small lakes are even worse than the big water in the fact that there are only so many holes to fish and everybody knows them. Common courtesy is a thing of the past.

Used to it though. If you've ever got on a school of dolphin in the blue water you'll understand the mentality (or lack thereof) of fishermen that can't find their own fish! All that ocean and 10 boats right on your stern!

Anyhoo, it's why I don't fish the trails anymore. If I win the lottery I'll build a dream boat and hang twin Torqeedos on it so the boat will plane off, put on $100k worth of electronics and compete again. Oh yee-haw!


----------



## MerkyWaters

NCRIVERRAT said:


> It's not always about winning or beating another state or another club. Its about fishing and getting to meet other folks that have the same passion. It would be fun to get together and fish somewhere. Bring all the old guys too. That way all the blowhard loudmouths will have to compete with the geezers to get a word in.



Very well said!


----------



## Reminex

JarheadDad said:


> Oh don't worry, I'm not really that old. And the guys (like my oldest son) certainly aren't! Heh! I was just busting Rem's chops. But I do have stories from the tourney trails in the 60s and 70s! ruh-roh!
> 
> I may get back into fishing competitively somewhere down the road. It's just gotten too crowded for me and I don't have the latest gadgets and electric outboards and stuff. When we first started the jonboat trails it was all about camaraderie and having a good time. People respected each other's holes and there wasn't a bunch of money involved. Now you spend all day getting cut off, jumped, and pushed for the sake of ego or a buck. It's not only tourney fishing though, it's that way just fishing during the week. Anywhere. I have people see me catch a fish and the next thing you know they are on top of me to the point where I start casting baits off the side of their boats. Small lakes are even worse than the big water in the fact that there are only so many holes to fish and everybody knows them. Common courtesy is a thing of the past.
> 
> Used to it though. If you've ever got on a school of dolphin in the blue water you'll understand the mentality (or lack thereof) of fishermen that can't find their own fish! All that ocean and 10 boats right on your stern!
> 
> Anyhoo, it's why I don't fish the trails anymore. If I win the lottery I'll build a dream boat and hang twin Torqeedos on it so the boat will plane off, put on $100k worth of electronics and compete again. Oh yee-haw!



Like you really need anything extra to compete, I'll put you up against anybody if all you had was a canoe and a cane pole, Most tourney guys could send you a 10-99 from all the money they have lost to you.  And we dont crowd you b/c you caught a fish and we saw it...its b/c we saw you catch 30 fish in as many minutes and we had enough!!  So until you drop the anchor and lift the trolling motor I don't want to hear it.


----------



## JarheadDad

Reminex said:


> Like you really need anything extra to compete, I'll put you up against anybody if all you had was a canoe and a cane pole, Most tourney guys could send you a 10-99 from all the money they have lost to you.  And we dont crowd you b/c you caught a fish and we saw it...its b/c we saw you catch 30 fish in as many minutes and we had enough!!  So until you drop the anchor and lift the trolling motor I don't want to hear it.



Now that's just cold! *sniff* Pickin' on an old man thataway!  

I really need to get down to Lucas. I miss fishing that lake more than all the rest. If I can swing it in the next couple of weeks I'll PM you and maybe we can hook up out there. Can you fish during the week? Hard to pull off of Stn Mtn, Varner, and Bear Creek right now tho.


----------



## Jerk

I quit NC jon boat clubs because mine was an absolute joke.  I left quietly and gave up completely, without trying to bring anyone else down when I left.

There was an instance of cheating in NC last season, and certain people were treated differently than others because of how much they were liked as opposed to club rules and what actually happened.  A friend with weed is apparantly a friend indeed.

That was the last straw for me, and so I left.

And with my passing, a lot of people's chances of winning more tournaments went waaaaay up! 

So y'all have fun.  I wish you luck, Rat.  You're running a really legitimate and unified club.  Just be careful who you trust.  I have a lot of PM's in my message box about you that aren't quite as friendly as things seem to be this year! 

Sometimes, the real problem isn't who you want to make it out to be.  I wasn't nearly as involved in JBFC policy decisions as you'd like to believe.  Ever!  I'll just leave it at that.  

Y'all get your stuff straight and go whip GA's butt.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Thanks Jerk. 
I know who you are talking about.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Sorry to say, but Bama has decided to not be involved with the 2012 SERJ Championship.

Thanks for the memories y'all.


----------



## LIPS

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Hey, I have no doubt you boys will bring the cup back. There are exceptions to every rule.
> 
> If you were comming up here you would be sent home empty handed. If we met in a neutural location it would be a fair fight.
> 
> North Carolina is the only competition you boys have in the jon boat fishing world. Some day the two giants will meet head on



Rat I agree yall are the only competition that would have a chance at whooping the GA boys.  But, I think you would fall short even on NC lakes.  Except maybe McIntosh.



JarheadDad said:


> Launch out of Gadsden City Docks and fish the upper river area of Neely Henry for the SERJ. If Terry Lee ain't skeered of them big boats of course!
> 
> If you NC boys wanna' hook up and just fish against some GA Boyz we can all meet up at the upper end of Keowee. Just for grins & giggles. I think I could possibly get my senile tired old keester out to fish for fun and bring a few boats even though, like me, they don't fish the trails. But being aged I get a 5# spot on the weight to begin with though. With slow reflexes and total lack of knowledge when it comes to fishing it would only be fair!
> 
> I'll have to research your lakes up there in NC too. Maybe we can venture into your backyard for a winner take all challenge just for kicks. Even though I spent my jr high, high school, and college years in NC it shouldn't be too much of a drawback. You can forget what you think about that empty handed thing you've got in your mind. I used to fish competitively against these guys down here and I'll put my money on them anywhere. On any body of water. Even tidal waters.
> 
> Seriously though, it would be fun to head out of state for a weekend of fishing on some different water. I've even taken the jonboat to Guntersville and had a blast. You need a partner Rem? Once you lift me into a boat I can still make a cast every now and then. You may have to set the hook for me though!



Lets Go. I am sure alot of GA teams would like to.



HAWGHUNNA said:


> Sorry to say, but Bama has decided to not be involved with the 2012 SERJ Championship.
> 
> Thanks for the memories y'all.



Thanks guys, I can smell something else cooking here.


----------



## Jerk

LIPS said:


> Rat I agree yall are the only competition that would have a chance at whooping the GA boys.  But, I think you would fall short even on NC lakes.  Except maybe McIntosh.



You crazy brotha!  GA couldn't come to NC and hold it down on one of the NC home lakes.  Nor could NC go to GA and do so.  Familiarity with the water is a huge advantage.


----------



## Shane B.

*whoopin!*

Give me 3 days practice and I will make it my water, and put the on NORTH SCARED OLINA!!!!!!!!!!!


Jerk said:


> You crazy brotha! GA couldn't come to NC and hold it down on one of the NC home lakes. Nor could NC go to GA and do so. Familiarity with the water is a huge advantage.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Don't worry about Shane B, he wont even make it outa Georgia


----------



## Shane B.

*Nc*

Well now you gonna have to give me some directions, well I could just cross the NC line stop and ask somebody where to find riverrat! Everybody up there should be able to tell me how to find you ! On the count of how famous you are! If I do find it be ready for a heap of


NCRIVERRAT said:


> Don't worry about Shane B, he wont even make it outa Georgia


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Hey Jerk,

You and LIPS never did let me know who the guy was that was holding his one fish and snapping that avatar picture, while Jerk - N - Lips held his other 4 toads 

Good to see ya posting about fishin' ..... anyhoo.

P.S ..... If Daniel would start calling his partner SNATCH and put him in front, they would have a catchy nick name ..... as the 2 of you did


----------



## LIPS

Lol



hawghunna said:


> hey jerk,
> 
> you and lips never did let me know who the guy was that was holding his one fish and snapping that avatar picture, while jerk - n - lips held his other 4 toads :d
> 
> good to see ya posting about fishin' ..... Anyhoo.
> 
> P.s ..... If daniel would start calling his partner snatch and put him in front, they would have a catchy nick name ..... As the 2 of you did


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

HAWGHUNNA;5941268

P.S ..... If Daniel would start calling his partner SNATCH and put him in front said:


> You just made that way too easy
> 
> Snatch- Lips
> 
> Does kind of fit him well, doesn't it?????????????


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Hey NCRIVERRAT,

All fun and jokes aside!!!

I pray that all of you guys are alright up there buddy.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Lot of stuff tore up around Sanford. Lucky only 2 dead here in Sanford. Lowes home improvement took a direct hit from the tornado with about 100 people inside and nobody got killed. Words cant describe what happens after a storm like that hits.

Went to Harris lake yesterday and the tornado went up one side of the lake and and cleared all the tree's on one side. The good thing is that there is about 3 miles of nothing but laydowns in the water. Looking forward to fishing all that new cover


----------



## Shane B.

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Lot of stuff tore up around Sanford. Lucky only 2 dead here in Sanford. Lowes home improvement took a direct hit from the tornado with about 100 people inside and nobody got killed. Words cant describe what happens after a storm like that hits.
> 
> Went to Harris lake yesterday and the tornado went up one side of the lake and and cleared all the tree's on one side. The good thing is that there is about 3 miles of nothing but laydowns in the water. Looking forward to fishing all that new cover


Hey man, glad you and yours are alright! I hear ya on the new cover!


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Thanks HH and Shane B. Most of the roads are cleared now and it is unbelieveable the damage that a tornado does. Houses are gone, business are nothing but twisted metal, and tree's are snapped like twigs. I am glad we were out of its path but I feel for the one's that were not as lucky.

Well, back to fishing


----------



## Shane B.

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Thanks HH and Shane B. Most of the roads are cleared now and it is unbelieveable the damage that a tornado does. Houses are gone, business are nothing but twisted metal, and tree's are snapped like twigs. I am glad we were out of its path but I feel for the one's that were not as lucky.
> 
> Well, back to fishing


Tornadoes are causing alot of damage this spring, I hope that the worst of it is behind us! Any how good luck and tight lines!


----------



## LIPS

HH, is this tournament over now?  If so I am sure that we can work a team tournament out with NC.  If we meet half way and its a team format.


----------



## Shane B.

LIPS said:


> HH, is this tournament over now?  If so I am sure that we can work a team tournament out with NC.  If we meet half way and its a team format.


Sounds like a good Idea to me, what do you think RIVERRAT?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Sounds great to me .

With those 2 rules included I can guarentee NC will be represented at any tournament.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Here's an idea!!

How about the Club Champions from this year's J-BAIT represent Team Georgia for the 2012 SERJ Championship?

We can still take a look at Lake Robinson, as being the host of the tournament. And I say that Team Alabama is welcome to join the party as well, if they would like. 

Daniel, if you would like ..... since you have been on the front line of supporting the SERJ Championship since the word go ...... you can represent Team Georgia in the rules, officiating, directing and payout formats. I am gonna stick with the J-BAIT & Lil' Water Bassin'. I will of coarse offer any help that you need in any of those areas. And I will try to find a sponsor or two, as well.

@ Jeff Stone & Team Alabama. I would really like to see you guys, at least consider joining in on this tournament. Maybe work with LIPS & NCRIVERRAT to put it together, once and for all.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

After reading the other thread about the 2 different Georgia State Championships I am a little confused about how Ga is going to get their team.

I am in no way going to stick my nose in your business on how you decide who is going to represent Ga. I just want to make sure we get to fish the official best 5 or 6 teams out of whatever qualifier is chosen.

I am going to hold off commiting NC to one or the other (j-bait or the new one) until you guys have this all worked out.
The last thing I want to do is whip one bunch of fishermen and then find out later that the other side claims to have the best.  I dont care if you take the top 3 teams out of BOTH championships, but I do want to make sure we get the best you got.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> After reading the other thread about the 2 different Georgia State Championships I am a little confused about how Ga is going to get their team.
> 
> I am in no way going to stick my nose in your business on how you decide who is going to represent Ga. I just want to make sure we get to fish the official best 5 or 6 teams out of whatever qualifier is chosen.
> 
> I am going to hold off commiting NC to one or the other (j-bait or the new one) until you guys have this all worked out.
> The last thing I want to do is whip one bunch of fishermen and then find out later that the other side claims to have the best.  I dont care if you take the top 3 teams out of BOTH championships, but I do want to make sure we get the best you got.



The new championship is for guys who can't win the J-BAIT   (J.K) And it is supposed to be a "True Club Championship", so the top 3 teams will not be recognized as finishing 1,2,3 .... it will be club champs, from what I understand. Our (Team Georgia's) qualifiers have came from the J-BAIT for the last 2 years, so I don't see changing that now. But, who am I? Dan is the man, with the new plan!!!


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Here's an idea!!
> 
> How about the Club Champions from this year's J-BAIT represent Team Georgia for the 2012 SERJ Championship?
> 
> We can still take a look at Lake Robinson, as being the host of the tournament. And I say that Team Alabama is welcome to join the party as well, if they would like.
> 
> Daniel, if you would like ..... since you have been on the front line of supporting the SERJ Championship since the word go ...... you can represent Team Georgia in the rules, officiating, directing and payout formats. I am gonna stick with the J-BAIT & Lil' Water Bassin'. I will of coarse offer any help that you need in any of those areas. And I will try to find a sponsor or two, as well.
> 
> @ Jeff Stone & Team Alabama. I would really like to see you guys, at least consider joining in on this tournament. Maybe work with LIPS & NCRIVERRAT to put it together, once and for all.



HH, what do you mean the club champions represent GA?  
I would be glad to help with the SERJ event.  I would howerver like to keep all planning done by email between the 3 states.  Rat please email me jbatournaments@hotmail.com.  Jeff with Alabama please do the same.  If anyone has contacts for Virginia or any other state please let me know.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> HH, what do you mean the club champions represent GA?
> I would be glad to help with the SERJ event.  I would howerver like to keep all planning done by email between the 3 states.  Rat please email me jbatournaments@hotmail.com.  Jeff with Alabama please do the same.  If anyone has contacts for Virginia or any other state please let me know.



Now that's taking the ball and running with it LIPS!!!

Thanks, and keep us updated every now and again.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Here ya go ....

http://www.bassjons.com/


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> HH, what do you mean the club champions represent GA?



LWB, once we win the 2011 J-BAIT .... Will go into the SERJ Championship as Team Georgia.

Just poking at ya ..... but, that's what I meant. The club champions from the J-BAIT. That way, that particular club would not schedule a tournament on the date of the SERJ Championship. If N.C wants a team concept ...... why not let the State Championship Club represent our state?

Again though, that was just an idea. You are officially the boss. Set it up like you want to sir. If my son & I qualify, we will fish.


----------



## LIPS

RAT, I got your message.  If your name is Mike lol


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

You guys decide how you want to get your team, aint any business of mine how you do it.

What we mean by the state team concept is the prize money goes to the winning state to do with what they want.
If we win we might give the money to the Boys and Girls club of NC in yalls name


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> If we win



Now, you have finally came to your senses NCRR.


----------



## Jerk

Here's a thought..................

If HH is bowing out as director of next year's SERJ, it would serve all interested parties (and future to-be interested states) if the next most eligible and experienced club "leader" became the heir to the throne for this event.

No offense to anyone, but in my opinion, that person is Riverrat.

He and I may have had our differences, but if I was still fishing this thing, I'd prefer him after Hawghunna in line of "who oughta' be handling this".....

just a thought......


----------



## LIPS

Jerk said:


> Here's a thought..................
> 
> If HH is bowing out as director of next year's SERJ, it would serve all interested parties (and future to-be interested states) if the next most eligible and experienced club "leader" became the heir to the throne for this event.
> 
> No offense to anyone, but in my opinion, that person is Riverrat.
> 
> He and I may have had our differences, but if I was still fishing this thing, I'd prefer him after Hawghunna in line of "who oughta' be handling this".....
> 
> just a thought......



well said


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Not me dude. You know how good I get along with people in power. I would hate myself.

No need to have anyone "in charge". We can hammer out the rules, stick to the rules, and leave it the hello alone. It can run its self.
Thats the way my club runs and the NC Classic runs. Keep it very simple and you will have no problems.


----------



## DAWG1419

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Keep it very simple and you will have no problems.



This might be the best said quote of the year


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Here are the rules of my club. This covers everything. We have never had an issue come up that needs any reason for another rule.
I dont know why the SERJ would need any more than this?
Change the payouts and entry fee's and take rule 4-10 and you got it.



1. There will be a $100.00 membership fee per team to join the club. 
2. All membership money will be paid back at the end of year to the team with the highest total weight, 2nd place, and big fish. 
3. $40.00 entry fee per tournament 
   1st place-$25 per boat 
    2nd place-$10 per boat 
    big fish-$5 per boat 
4. 5 fish limit per lake size limit 
5. All fish will be measured on golden rule 
6. 1 pound deduction for each dead fish 
7. Trolling motors only. No gas motors 
8. Livewell must be checked before launching boat 
9. 1 pound per minute late, disqualified after 10 minutes 
10. ALL TOURNAMENTS WILL BE FISHED AS SCHEDULED


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Here are the rules of my club. This covers everything. We have never had an issue come up that needs any reason for another rule.
> I dont know why the SERJ would need any more than this?
> Change the payouts and entry fee's and take rule 4-10 and you got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. There will be a $100.00 membership fee per team to join the club.
> 2. All membership money will be paid back at the end of year to the team with the highest total weight, 2nd place, and big fish.
> 3. $40.00 entry fee per tournament
> 1st place-$25 per boat
> 2nd place-$10 per boat
> big fish-$5 per boat
> 4. 5 fish limit per lake size limit
> 5. All fish will be measured on golden rule
> 6. 1 pound deduction for each dead fish
> 7. Trolling motors only. No gas motors
> 8. Livewell must be checked before launching boat
> 9. 1 pound per minute late, disqualified after 10 minutes
> 10. ALL TOURNAMENTS WILL BE FISHED AS SCHEDULED



So we can troll, and use live bait


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Troll if you want.

You never fished a bass tournament before? Everybody knows not to use live bait. What kind of idiots you going to bring?

This is supposed to be a tournament with the best fishermen from the state of Georgia. They know better.


----------



## LIPS

winning state team takes all the money right?

will alabama join on this?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Right.

$600 entry fee? 
6 boat teams?

Each teams representative is responsible for the money until the tournament is over.

1 member from each team checks livewells.
1 member from each team works the weigh-in.

How about side bets? During our state classic we have several side pots you can get in.
We had each day:
$10 overall weight
$10 most weight for the day
$10 big fish 
$10 Jar fish (a weight is picked prior to blastoff, say 4 pounds 4 ounce. Closest to that weight gets the cash)
$5 second big fish
$5 jar fish

This way more money gets spread around. Plus it is a lot of fun


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Right.
> 
> How about side bets? During our state classic we have several side pots you can get in.
> We had each day:
> $10 overall weight
> $10 most weight for the day
> $10 big fish
> $10 Jar fish (a weight is picked prior to blastoff, say 4 pounds 4 ounce. Closest to that weight gets the cash)
> $5 second big fish
> $5 jar fish
> 
> This way more money gets spread around. Plus it is a lot of fun



WOW .... No Calcutta?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

We thought about doing that this year. 

The funny thing about it was the team that had the most weight on day 1 got in on all the pots except day one weight.
So day 2 he got on the day 2 weight pot and never caught a fish


----------



## jerad

Why is this the only tournament trail on the GON site with all this trouble?  All this back and forth bickering makes some look really foolish.


----------



## Jerk

It's always been that way.  Jon boat guys never agree on much.  Hehe.

I didn't realize how different gas clubs were until this year after fishing in them.  Everything gets voted on and I haven't heard much griping about anything.

When everybody plays by the same rules, you have two choices....play along or go away.  

I think the jon boat tourneys are still more fun, though.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

jerad said:


> Why is this the only tournament trail on the GON site with all this trouble?  All this back and forth bickering makes some look really foolish.



jerad,

There is actually more than a dozen tournament trails (clubs) that are involved in all of this non sense that you and I can't wait to look at each day. The SERJ Championship, originally involved 3 states' jonboat circuits. Like JERK said "we jonboat guys hardly ever agree on anything".

And we all (well, some of us) obviously enjoy looking foolish!!! Because we keep right on jacking our jaws on here. Most of it is nothing personal, it's just something to keep us up late at night.

Glad that you are a fan of the show


----------



## LIPS

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Right.
> 
> $600 entry fee?
> 6 boat teams?
> 
> Each teams representative is responsible for the money until the tournament is over.
> 
> 1 member from each team checks livewells.
> 1 member from each team works the weigh-in.
> 
> How about side bets? During our state classic we have several side pots you can get in.
> We had each day:
> $10 overall weight
> $10 most weight for the day
> $10 big fish
> $10 Jar fish (a weight is picked prior to blastoff, say 4 pounds 4 ounce. Closest to that weight gets the cash)
> $5 second big fish
> $5 jar fish
> 
> This way more money gets spread around. Plus it is a lot of fun



I would like to see it just $100 a boat and allow ten from each state.  That way there is more money to win and if a team backs out then nobody is wondering where the additonal 100 bucks will come from at the last minute.  I know I am not paying it.  Besides its a team touranment and if a state fishes one team short then they are at a obvious disadvantage.

If a state is one team short then we may need to discuss allowing the other state to pay 100 bucks less?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

You going to get 10 teams to go fish this? Hard enough to get 6. 

I am going to collect NC's entry money ahead of time. If a team wants to back out at the last minute thats fine. The alternate gets to fish free.


----------



## LIPS

that may be the toughest part getting money paid in advance


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

I am going to get NC's money from our state Classic. 

You could deduct the entry fee for the SERJ from the J-BAIT and you will have it already paid for.


----------



## jerad

HAWGHUNNA said:


> jerad,
> 
> There is actually more than a dozen tournament trails (clubs) that are involved in all of this non sense that you and I can't wait to look at each day. The SERJ Championship, originally involved 3 states' jonboat circuits. Like JERK said "we jonboat guys hardly ever agree on anything".
> 
> And we all (well, some of us) obviously enjoy looking foolish!!! Because we keep right on jacking our jaws on here. Most of it is nothing personal, it's just something to keep us up late at night.
> 
> Glad that you are a fan of the show



I am a fan HH. This reminds me of the Benny Hill show. Since they took off that show years ago, this is the closest thing to it.


----------



## Jason Taylor

Why dont the top 6 of the jbait fish against the top 6 of the New format top 6 of the 12 fish the SERG


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jason Taylor said:


> Why don't the top 6 Teams from the J-BAIT, fish against the top 6 Teams from the New Club Championship, and we could have the top 6 Teams from that Champions of Champions Tournament represent Team Georgia in the SERJ Championship?



You may as well just send the top 6 from the J-BAIT. The results would be the same 

This thread was dying, and I was bored!

SO ....... I thought ....... WHY NOT?


----------



## Shane B.

HAWGHUNNA said:


> You may as well just send the top 6 from the J-BAIT. The results would be the same
> 
> This thread was dying, and I was bored!
> 
> SO ....... I thought ....... WHY NOT?


True Dat!!!!!!!!


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

I don't know what to say, there's no fussing, name calling, or lies being told. Might as well let the thread die

I have talked to a lot of the guys up here and they are starting to get excited about fishing the Southeast. 
Guys are starting to fish multiple clubs to make sure they will have an opportunity to fish in our State Classic and have a chance to qualify for our State Team


----------



## LIPS

lets get the JBAIT over and go kick some NC Booty


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> I don't know what to say, there's no fussing, name calling, or lies being told. Might as well let the thread die
> 
> I have talked to a lot of the guys up here and they are starting to get excited about fishing the Southeast.
> Guys are starting to fish multiple clubs to make sure they will have an opportunity to fish in our State Classic and have a chance to qualify for our State Team



Yeah, it's been a drag, not pokin' at you Tar Heels and Roll Tide guys. But, I wanted to give someone else the torch.

It's great that the N.C Anglers are getting pumped. Maybe you guys can interest Bama again. I hate to go to South Carolina, just to double my funds. I would at least like to triple em 



LIPS said:


> lets get the JBAIT over and go kick some NC Booty



Have you decided how Team Georgia will be put together yet?


----------



## LIPS

Top six from the jbait



hawghunna said:


> yeah, it's been a drag, not pokin' at you tar heels and roll tide guys. But, i wanted to give someone else the torch.
> 
> It's great that the n.c anglers are getting pumped. Maybe you guys can interest bama again. I hate to go to south carolina, just to double my funds. I would at least like to triple em
> 
> 
> 
> Have you decided how team georgia will be put together yet?



I had talks with Virginia but they are not intrested in this event at all. So far AL has not made a peep on here.  I wish they would get intrested again.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Bring plenty of side bet money, I am sure some of these boys will give you the chance to earn a little more cash

Lips you might want to check with some of the Ohio jon boat clubs, they might want to do something. I talked with one club last year and he wanted more rules than HH could EVER dream up. Like only 2 motors and a limited thrust, and boats under 15 feet, and who knows what else.

I had a good 'ole southern conversation with him and never heard from him again


----------



## LIPS

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Bring plenty of side bet money, I am sure some of these boys will give you the chance to earn a little more cash
> 
> Lips you might want to check with some of the Ohio jon boat clubs, they might want to do something. I talked with one club last year and he wanted more rules than HH could EVER dream up. Like only 2 motors and a limited thrust, and boats under 15 feet, and who knows what else.
> 
> I had a good 'ole southern conversation with him and never heard from him again



Ohio? lol.


----------



## Shane B.

*!!!!!!*

Go ahead and limit the thrust at say.......... 260!


NCRIVERRAT said:


> Bring plenty of side bet money, I am sure some of these boys will give you the chance to earn a little more cash
> 
> Lips you might want to check with some of the Ohio jon boat clubs, they might want to do something. I talked with one club last year and he wanted more rules than HH could EVER dream up. Like only 2 motors and a limited thrust, and boats under 15 feet, and who knows what else.
> 
> I had a good 'ole southern conversation with him and never heard from him again


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

It would have to be a higher than that????? 

I think that was one of the big sticking points in our disscusions. They wanted like two 36# motors and I was for running what you brung.

But of course, their state had the far superior jon boat trail and better organized, and better fishermen, and all that same **** you hear from everybody else. 

Speaking of that, what was Virgina's reason they wouldn't fish? Was it the motors?


----------



## Jerk

Virginia jon boat clubs just about all run 9.9's.  I talked to them several times over the past 5 years and that was their sticking point each time.  They like to burn their gas.


----------



## DAWGFISH66

There are bass in Ohio???  Who would have thunk it?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Check out some of their fish yourself.

I was a little off about the rules. Under 14' boat and only 2 motors 24 volt or less.


http://www.electric-bass.org/


----------



## Steve78

Looks like its run by a bunch of Yankees..."Ay der, u godda modor much tu lage!!"


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Maybe after the south gets thru whoopin up on each other we can take a few boats up north and see what they got


----------



## LIPS

lol, VA just wasnt intrested at all. Didnt really car what the rules were


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

DAWGFISH66 said:


> There are bass in Ohio???  Who would have thunk it?



Dang!

Did LIP & JERKS let you guys do a photo session with their fish? I see a peculiar hand in the photo.






JK Golberg. Good catch!


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Dang!
> 
> Did LIP & JERKS let you guys do a photo session with their fish? I see a peculiar hand in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK Golberg. Good catch!


----------



## JarheadDad

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Check out some of their fish yourself.
> 
> I was a little off about the rules. Under 14' boat and only 2 motors 24 volt or less.
> 
> 
> http://www.electric-bass.org/



I was looking at those massive fish. Went through all the pics and the biggest string wouldn't get a check at Varner or Horton! Shoot, they'd be hard pressed to win at Stone Mountain!


----------



## Steve78

JarheadDad said:


> I was looking at those massive fish. Went through all the pics and the biggest string wouldn't get a check at Varner or Horton! Shoot, they'd be hard pressed to win at Stone Mountain!



I do wish we had some lakes we fish with them pretty smallmouths though...makes me kinda jealous


----------



## JarheadDad

Steve78 said:


> I do wish we had some lakes we fish with them pretty smallmouths though...makes me kinda jealous



Just go catch those F1s in Bear Creek Steve. About the same fight!  

If the price of gas wasn't so high it's the time of year I usually go up to Wilson and chase smallies. Guess it may have to be somewhere like Blue Ridge or Burton this year.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

On second thought, they should come down here and fish. 

I would have to go out and spend a fortune on open face rod and reels, some of that super fine 10# test line (or heaven forbid something smaller), and a box full of "beetle spins" to catch those hawgs up there.

But in all seriousness, if any of you Georgia guy's somehow managed to finish in the top 5 or 6 in the southeast tournament, would you be interested in joining me and the other top 5 or 6 to go fish something like that?


----------



## LIPS

NCRIVERRAT said:


> On second thought, they should come down here and fish.
> 
> I would have to go out and spend a fortune on open face rod and reels, some of that super fine 10# test line (or heaven forbid something smaller), and a box full of "beetle spins" to catch those hawgs up there.
> 
> But in all seriousness, if any of you Georgia guy's somehow managed to finish in the top 5 or 6 in the southeast tournament, would you be interested in joining me and the other top 5 or 6 to go fish something like that?



im intrested.  Never caught a small mouth

i see a Mac tournament coming up in NC too that I'd like to fish


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Come on up and fish that one. There will be two different clubs there the same day. There will be an "open" tournament with no membership fee so you could save some cash and fish that one and still talk smack to your old buddies too.

Hey, see if you can get your no account brother to fish with you. Be like the good old days


----------



## Shane B.

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Come on up and fish that one. There will be two different clubs there the same day. There will be an "open" tournament with no membership fee so you could save some cash and fish that one and still talk smack to your old buddies too.
> 
> Hey, see if you can get your no account brother to fish with you. Be like the good old days


How far is it up there from here and when is this open tx?


----------



## Steve78

JarheadDad said:


> Just go catch those F1s in Bear Creek Steve. About the same fight!
> 
> If the price of gas wasn't so high it's the time of year I usually go up to Wilson and chase smallies. Guess it may have to be somewhere like Blue Ridge or Burton this year.



I have tangled with a couple Bear bass, not many though as I have not been out there but a few times, I just want one of those purty smallmouths for their looks. They are one of the prettiest fish IMO


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Shane B. said:


> How far is it up there from here and when is this open tx?




415 miles and about 7 hour drive according to yahoo maps. 
The lake is near Burlington. It will be on June 12th.


----------



## Jerk

Lips, you fly, I'll buy..........


----------



## LIPS

Jerk said:


> Lips, you fly, I'll buy..........



What date was it again?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

June 12th at Mackintosh


----------



## LIPS

NCRIVERRAT said:


> June 12th at Mackintosh



well darn,  JBA has a tournament that day at "our famous" hawg lake


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Well darn Lips, too bad about that.

Maybe Jerk can pick up some wine-o off the street on the way to the lake. After all, all he needs to do to fill in for you is to net his fish anyway.


----------



## LIPS

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Well darn Lips, too bad about that.
> 
> Maybe Jerk can pick up some wine-o off the street on the way to the lake. After all, all he needs to do to fill in for you is to net his fish anyway.



lol, ill be there sooner or later. you just keep my money safe in your wallet until i get there


----------



## Shane B.

*WoW!*

Man! I got to get up there and fish with these guys , there isn't anything better than some good ole smack talking!I hear that you all like to bet a little something on the side to!You won't run me out of NC for taking your money will ya Rat?


NCRIVERRAT said:


> Well darn Lips, too bad about that.
> 
> Maybe Jerk can pick up some wine-o off the street on the way to the lake. After all, all he needs to do to fill in for you is to net his fish anyway.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

No way you would be run off. We are really a bunch of good 'ole boys. A little stubborn, and some are a little mouthy, and most like to gamble.

We are going to get to fish with you boys and we will all have a good time. I really am looking forward to it


----------



## Jerk

Would absolutely LOVE to see another state show up at Mack to fish against NC!


----------



## Shane B.

*Nc*

Ever seen those guys that can go to any lake with a little practice and make a good showing or possibly win? There are several LWB teams that can do this! I know that when you fish someone elses water that the odds are stacked against you but I have thrown down ten times the  $$$ on worse odds than this!


Jerk said:


> Would absolutely LOVE to see another state show up at Mack to fish against NC!


----------



## LIPS

Would love to go to the Mak tournament.  Wish JBA didnt have june 12 on the schedule in ga


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Mackintosh is a good lake for jon boat tournaments. It is 1,100 acres with 100 miles of shoreline. It has a gas motor part and an electric only section.

The best part is the boat ramps. 6 or 8 boats at a time can launch. In a matter of a couple minutes a whole club can be launched and ready to go.


----------



## Rippa Lip

I came in here to see what's up in the Tx world....and whoa...after reading all these posts I doubt I will ever wanna do a Tx. 
I know ya'll are real passionate about your fishing competitions but, man.... IMHO way too much Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- and grief.  
I'll just keep fishing for fun. 
Be safe fellas.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Thanks for digging this dead, old, stinking corpse of a thread up .

I knew I was missing something.

Hey Lips!!!!!! Whats the latest on the southeast regional jonboat whoopin' up on some Georgia backsides tournament?


----------



## LIPS

Its on!  I plan to talk it out with the JBAIT top 6 Qualifiers coming up in October.  Then we set the date for Robinson SC 

cool?  State vs. State


----------



## Worm48555

Now is this open to anyone? I want some of the action also. Someone tell me what i need to do to get in. I fish big lakes, but for the right amount of money i might jump on anything.


----------



## kevincarden

Worm48555 said:


> Now is this open to anyone? I want some of the action also. Someone tell me what i need to do to get in. I fish big lakes, but for the right amount of money i might jump on anything.



Not open to anyone. you must qualify by fishing a season on a jonboat tour.


----------



## Worm48555

Can someone send me some info on local tours? I live around gainesville. What regulations dues fees and any thing else I need to know.


----------



## LIPS

Worm48555 said:


> Can someone send me some info on local tours? I live around gainesville. What regulations dues fees and any thing else I need to know.



www.johnboatbassassociation.com


----------



## Reminex

Alright, we all ready?  Whats the latest lips?


----------



## MerkyWaters

LIPS said:


> Top six from the jbait



What is the final call on the format for SERJ?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Hey RAT ..... I smell a THREE PEAT 

GO TEAM GEORGIA

Chris Day & Randall Kirkpatrick
Mike Strickland & Tim Wyatt
Merrick McClure & Jeremy Vaughn
Jim Lee & Ted Lee
Mike Standridge & Judy Standridge
Ty Johnston & Randy Townsend

We are proud to have you guys (and gal) representing our Jonboat Circuit!!!!


----------



## LIPS

The above teams are the first to be given the option to go.  It is a $100/boat $600/club.  I will need to collect the money first and it will not be returned if you cancel. If a team cant go we go to the next on the qualifing list.

It is state vs state.  You must win as a state.  If GA Wins I think it would be fare to split the money based off individual weights with first getting the highest percentage or it will be $200/boat.  A date is to be determined.

Chris day....sounds like your in.  What about the rest of you?


----------



## tyjohnston

I'm in!


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Congrats to Team Georgia 

Looks like a good team ya got. I see a lot of names that has won a lot. We are looking forward to meeting up and settling this once and for all.

HH, I wouldn't be counting on a three peat just yet.
The last two have been little to no competition. This year there aint no scrubs like the last two bums you beat up on.

Lets get a date asap so we can get it on the schedules for next year so there is no conflict with any of our clubs tourney dates.

Good job Lips on your clubs J-BAIT win. I was pulling for the JBA to win


----------



## Reminex

LIPS said:


> Chris day....sounds like your in.  What about the rest of you?



Im in if Jim and Ted are, that way I know my money is safe!


----------



## Jim Lee

If Ted can get a hall pass, I`ll play. Let us know the date so that Ted and Chris can set a SJA schedule.


----------



## Randall

I am in. Somebody give us a final word on date, location and rules.


----------



## Reminex

I cant remember...is Lake Robinson electric only?  Or will the tourney be electric only?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

They allow up to a 10hp gas motor, but I think this is an electric only event.
At only 2,000 acres electric motors should be just fine.

Hey Lips, get with me and we will get this thing going


----------



## MerkyWaters

LIPS said:


> The above teams are the first to be given the option to go.  It is a $100/boat $600/club.  I will need to collect the money first and it will not be returned if you cancel. If a team cant go we go to the next on the qualifing list.
> 
> It is state vs state.  You must win as a state.  If GA Wins I think it would be fare to split the money based off individual weights with first getting the highest percentage or it will be $200/boat.  A date is to be determined.
> 
> Chris day....sounds like your in.  What about the rest of you?



So the most a team will win is $200?


----------



## LIPS

I will talk with each competing team.  I think we will split winnings as a normal tournament that pays 6 spots.  Something like this if GA wins it.

1st    $350
2nd   $275
3rd   $200
4th   $150
5th  $125
6th  $100


----------



## LIPS

here it is guys.  Rat will check with NC teams.
Does this work for GA?
March 3rd @ Lake Robinson,SC
Electric Only
6 boats/state $600
safe light to 3pm
Basic rules, not trolling, live bait etc. etc.


----------



## Randall

Seems there are three lake Robinsons in SC. Which one is it? One is near Hartsville at around 2500 acres. The other main one I see is near Greer SC and 800-900 acres. Sometimes the one near Greer is listed at 2500 acres but I think that is people getting the acreage off the internet for the other lake and using it for the one near Greer from what I can tell. I think there is another small Lake Robinson near Rock Hill or somewhere over that way. I think the one that was discussed before was the one near Greer SC but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Randall

OK I found the old post and saw that it was the one near Greer SC. Looks like the lake is 800-900 acres instead of 2000+. It's good with me though.


----------



## Reminex

I thought it was the 2000 acre lake in hartsville
I had already downloaded topos to my gps!

update-ok found it, thats a long ride from the ramp to the headwaters!


----------



## LIPS

man, you guys are all over this it seems like.  I will get all the contact info for the top 6 teams and give you guys a call as soon as i can.  if you have time and qualified top 6 jbait send me a pm with your info if I dont already have it.  Chris your good and randall, mike and judy standridge is a easy one, jim and ted i got you guys too.   ty ,mike and merrick i need yall


----------



## Reminex

March 3rd is the one man @ Lucas...Hard to miss that one!  Jim, Ted, and I are likely to fish it, Not to mention Terry.  Terry would you be willing to move it back a week?  Or Daniel can we move serj back a week?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I still say .....

First place $800.00 


Second place $300.00 


Big Bass $100.00 


But, hey, I couldn't even qualify to go, so who am I to say?

P.S .... Have y'all contacted Bama again?


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

It aint about the money, I stayed home last year, the same weekend you guys beat up on those younguns from Bama, and won $720.00. Didn't have to drive 40 minutes. If I am going to fish a pot tournament I will do it a lot closer to home.

However, I would drive halfway across 2 states, and spend $500 in expenses, just for my $100 share in a win as a team against another state. 

That $100 will mean so much more knowing it came from them Lee boys or Chris and Randall

I know some of you would like to have mine too


----------



## LIPS

lol. how about that march 3 date terry?



NCRIVERRAT said:


> It aint about the money, I stayed home last year, the same weekend you guys beat up on those younguns from Bama, and won $720.00. Didn't have to drive 40 minutes. If I am going to fish a pot tournament I will do it a lot closer to home.
> 
> However, I would drive halfway across 2 states, and spend $500 in expenses, just for my $100 share in a win as a team against another state.
> 
> That $100 will mean so much more knowing it came from them Lee boys or Chris and Randall
> 
> I know some of you would like to have mine too


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Alright boys, we had our state tournament this weekend and now have our team to compete at Lake Robinson.
The top 6 qualifiers:

1. Berry Boys 16.15 pounds (championship club)
2. Steve and Tim 16.10 pounds (championship club)
3. Junior and Mike 16.9 pounds (championship club)
4. Sammy and Bryan 11.9 pounds (championship club)
5. James and Tommy 10.1 pounds (shallow river club)
6. Will and Nathan 9.7 pounds (shallow river club)

next in line
7. Rob and Jeff Webb 9.4 pounds (JBFC)


----------



## berryboys

Rat,I don't care for the idea of one team getting more than any other one on the team,is this how Georgia is doing it or is this the way NC is doing it also.When we kick there butts ,I would like for us to get the same amount,thats what a team is,not worrying about who caught the most or who didn't.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

berryboys said:


> Rat,I don't care for the idea of one team getting more than any other one on the team,is this how Georgia is doing it or is this the way NC is doing it also.When we kick there butts ,I would like for us to get the same amount,thats what a team is,not worrying about who caught the most or who didn't.



You are correct, in saying " that's what a team is". But ORIGINALLY, the South Eastern Regional Jonboat Championship, was not based on which state would win. It was originated to go to the next level, above and beyond a Jonboat State Championship Tournament. After the regional, the top six would move on to the National Championship. 

It was supposed to be about, which team could keep moving on, to win a national Championship! That team's Club and State would gain recognition along the way.

I say, get Alabama interested again, and/or get Virginia involved ..... or this event will go stale. I handed over the leg work, so y'all get busy  . You still have 5 months, to make it interesting for other participants!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> lol. how about that march 3 date terry?



LWB will stay with our March 3rd 2012 date. the week before, is the new club tournament that you guys put together. And the week after, is a BFL date, which LWB is not going to conflict with.

Sorry.


----------



## Reminex

HAWGHUNNA said:


> you guys



I don't know of anyone in this thread that had anything to do with putting that together!

I've only been truly p!#@#! off at a fishing schedule once in my life, and that was last year when a club or two decided to conflict with the serjc.  Lwb had somewhat set a schedule for next year so I sure hope we can change the date of one of em.  Ted and I will make sure our schedule doesnt interfere


----------



## LIPS

Reminex said:


> I don't know of anyone in this thread that had anything to do with putting that together!
> 
> I've only been truly p!#@#! off at a fishing schedule once in my life, and that was last year when a club or two decided to conflict with the serjc.  Lwb had somewhat set a schedule for next year so I sure hope we can change the date of one of em.  Ted and I will make sure our schedule doesnt interfere



thanks Chris, I am sure we can get a new date worked out.
This is a cool event and GA can split the money however they want.  We will work that out.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

berryboys said:


> Rat,I don't care for the idea of one team getting more than any other one on the team,is this how Georgia is doing it or is this the way NC is doing it also.When we kick there butts ,I would like for us to get the same amount,thats what a team is,not worrying about who caught the most or who didn't.



When NC wins, the money will be split equally between all the teams to cover a portion of expenses to make the trip.

I will see if Lips wants to do the side pots like we do for the Classic here. 
It will be the $100 per team to fish and like a $100 in sides.
Like:
Total weight for the day- $25
Big Fish- $25
Second big fish- $20
Jar fish- $20
Second Jar fish- $10

I would like to see Alabama come fish this but I believe the thumpin' yall put on the last cople of years has about ruined any chances of that.

I might "loan" South Carolina a couple of teams of ours and see if they want to fish. I dont think the startup club down there can raise enough boats to have a full team.
I wouldn't mind loaning them some boats, not much of a chance of them winning anyway.


----------



## Jerk

NCRIVERRAT said:


> Alright boys, we had our state tournament this weekend and now have our team to compete at Lake Robinson.
> The top 6 qualifiers:
> 
> 1. Berry Boys 16.15 pounds (championship club)
> 2. Steve and Tim 16.10 pounds (championship club)
> 3. Junior and Mike 16.9 pounds (championship club)
> 4. Sammy and Bryan 11.9 pounds (championship club)
> 5. James and Tommy 10.1 pounds (shallow river club)
> 6. Will and Nathan 9.7 pounds (shallow river club)
> 
> next in line
> 7. Rob and Jeff Webb 9.4 pounds (JBFC)



Well, I can't hardly believe no JBFC teams qualified! 

I'm sorry, I had to after all the smack I've heard about how they were going to finally kick y'alls butts!


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

It was a tough bite both days. We just got lucky to have the top 3 weights.
Our club actually had the top 4 weights because Sammy and Bryan didnt qualify to fish with our club, so we "loaned" them to the Shallow River club.
They wanted to fish the Southeast and that was the only way they could get in. The team they replaced off the Shallow River team was a little ticked off, but Sammy and Bryan were their weight leaders.
James and Tommy and Will and Nathan also fish in the Championship club, but their loyalty stays with the Shallow River club. So we can lay claim to ALL of the top 6 qualifiers.

The JBFC fished pretty dog gone good this year. I think the tough bite hurt them at Holt and the Shallow river club at Reece. I think it was that home lake funk that done them in.

Next year it will be at Mackintosh and Ramseur. 

But first we got a little business to tend to in South Carolina


----------



## berryboys

Has there been a date finalized for this tourney yet,should not take long to whoop some butts and come on back home


----------



## LIPS

I can't remember the date its been so long.  I think it was March 3.


----------



## Reminex

LIPS said:


> I can't remember the date its been so long.  I think it was March 3.



swat and lwb have a tourney this date, Im sure that date will keep some qualifiers from coming.  Also the eliminator is march 1st and 2nd....after Jim Lee wins that again hes not going to feel like driving from west point all the way to S.C.


----------



## Randall

Might have waited too long to work out a good date since alot of people have comitted to fish trails clubs etc and they all have different dates. I am going to fish some of the one man LWB tournaments and some of the Varner trail. If you guys can get a good date outside of those I will be there but probably going to be tough at this point to get something for everyone I am guessing.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

LIPS said:


> here it is guys.  Rat will check with NC teams.
> Does this work for GA?
> March 3rd @ Lake Robinson,SC
> Electric Only
> 6 boats/state $600
> safe light to 3pm
> Basic rules, not trolling, live bait etc. etc.



This is what the Ga. Representative first brought up, but in later talks we settled on February 11th. 
So check your schedules again to make sure and if it is good then we will see y'all in SC .

Some of our NC team will be going down to check the lake out in two weeks, well a week and a half now, and I will make sure everything is set.


----------



## Randall

Looks like SWAT is at Lathem on Feb 11. I will be fishing at Lake Varner on the 11th myself with the one man series.


----------



## berryboys

Well Rat,don't say we didn't try,it is pretty apparent that this just is not going to work,everyone is fishing ,which is a good thing


----------



## Jim Lee

I guess that we all waited too long. Maybe we can all meet on the lake someday.


----------



## LIPS

we should have done this in the fall.  alot easier to miss a weekend of deer season then it is to have a tournament when everybody is getting back in fishing mode kicking new seasons off.


----------



## Reminex

We can still do this guys, It seems swat and lwb are on the same schedule, but sja and hvba don't have one yet.  how about find a date in april and we will make sure sja misses it?  Alot of clubs take a break in june,july,august.

If we can make a date where only 3-5 teams can come, can we go down the line to get 6?   How about 3 from jbait and 3 from new championship? When it comes down to it anybody good enough to qualify for thr Jbait is good enough to fish against these guys.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Hey, whatever you guys want to do. like I have said from the begining, I don't care how you pick the teams just make sure you got the best you got. We got ours and we ready to go.

I honestly am hoping we can work something out with the "new" Georgia Jon Boat Championship in the future.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

NCRIVERRAT said:


> I honestly am hoping we can work something out with the "new" Georgia Jon Boat Championship in the future.



Good Luck with getting something put together RR. And I'm not being sarcastic! 



We have already decided upon, and found a way to work it all out. Pile up the funds for the Championship, from word ..... GO! And, find some good sponsor backing.

Our tri state unification is called The Lil' Water Bassin' Jon Boat Federation.

The first annual LWBFC is slated for October 2012. We will see how this unity works out. It's looking pretty good, so far.


----------



## LIPS

We got so many clubs down here to plan around.  I know we got 6 teams. thats not a problem.  just need a date where nobody is fishing.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

I am going to make it easy on you. 
We can go anytime in February, 3rd, 4th and 24th, 25th of March. 21st and 22nd of April. 5th, 6th of May.
Any time in November or December.

We did leave the 3rd and 4th of March open because that was the original date. We have no problem with the latest date you guys picked either. Just pick a date and let's just get this thing over with. I know you guys are dreading it but it is time you boys put up or shut up.


----------

